# زيوت التروس gear lubricant oil



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_تعتبر زيوت التروس من اهم انواع الزيوت الصناعيه حيث تعمل هذه الزيوت في نواقل الحركه ومحولات السرع حيث ان النواقل من السرع البطيئه الى السريعه وبالعكس .تكون عاده من زيوت عاليه النقاوه ومهدرجه بشكل جيد .تعتمد هذه الزيوت على مواصفه جمعيه المهندسين المصنعين للسيارات الامريكيه sae في تحديد درجه اللزوجه .لكن مواصفه الشهاده النوعيه تعتمد على عده شهادات عالميه اننا في العراق نعتمد شهاده وزاره الدفاع الامريكيه mil-l-2105 d,e,f وعلى شهاده ال api-gl-5,gl-6وتعتبر هذه الشهادات من الشهادات المتطوره وذلك لوجود محولات سرعه حديثه متطلبه لهذه الشهادات .وسوف يبين المرفق درجات اللزوجه حسب شركه shell company ._
_لا تنسو الدعاء والتقييم مع الشكر والتقدير _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله وأنا متابع لمواضيعك المفيدة في مجال جميل ومفيد للتخصص أرجو أن لاتحرمنا من جديدك دوما ...


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

*زيوت التروس gear lubricant oil*



مهندس المحبة قال:


> شكرا وبارك الله وأنا متابع لمواضيعك المفيدة في مجال جميل ومفيد للتخصص أرجو أن لاتحرمنا من جديدك دوما ...


_ اشكرك جدا على الدعم المعنوي ولكن هذا واجبنا تجاه الملتقى ولجميع المهندسين العرب_


----------

